# Pearson 33 Owner/Question



## AerieWestRiverMD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi from Maryland!

So glad to be here! My husband and I own a Pearson 33 (bought it last year) and we are learning the ins and outs of taking care of it. 

Question for all of you experienced sailboat owners that sail on the Chesapeake Bay: We painted the bottom this week with anti-fouling paint, however, should we paint the prop? Some other boats in the yard do, some don't. Ours currently has no paint on the prop. If so, what would you recommend? Our local boat supply store is West Marine. I've read differing opinions online from nothing is needed on the prop if you use it regularly to paint it with Interlux Trilux. It's going in the water Monday.

Cheers and thanks!
Tracy


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You can paint the prop with one of the specific products designed for propellers. Most don't. 
Do not use conventional copper based anti fouling as it can cause corrosion to an expensive prop.
Here is a link to the warning about using copper based paint.
Why Not To Paint Your Prop (with copper based paint) - SailboatOwners.com


----------

